# Auto Express - £1 plus free AngelWax



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Just taken out this sub for a quid with free jar of angelwax. Now is this the same stuff...

https://dennis.subscribeonline.co.u...?offerCode=N1203E5A&personalSubscription=true

Is it the same as this stuff thats designed for silver paint...?

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/products/angelwax_ag.htm


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I'd say it's more than likely the standard Angelwax as Auto Express tested it back in 2009
This stuff!!

Probably only the small pot too
But £1 for 6 mags and the wax seems ok,just remember to cancel the DD in time!!
Unless you want the mag of course!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had been meaning to post this for days...

Its the standard angel wax but its the 200ml one so a £25 product....:thumb:


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

just ordered mine thank for the heads up on this:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Not bad for a quid


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure it's the banana wax you get with it, it's a really good product. I've had it on my van for about 6 months now and it's still beading well and a breeze to clean tbh I can recommend their stuff highly enough, all the products are excellent and they are a pleasur to deal with. My van is stocked with their gear:thumb: when using the wax do a panel at a time though as it cures quite quickly :buffer:


----------



## renno (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, its on its way  is this a sealant btw :newbie:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

cheers op, ordered


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

renno said:


> Thanks guys, its on its way  is this a sealant btw :newbie:


No it's a wax but it has excellent durability :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Might as well give it a go for a quid


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I will be ordering today


----------



## HOTDOG73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just ordered. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty good deal i must say might have to invest a £1 :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumb: gotta be worth a quid

just seen this on their site :
If you decide Auto Express isn’t for you, simply write to us within your 6 week trial period and you’ll pay no more than the £1 already debited. If you like what you see, continue reading and save up to 36% on the shop price!

So make sure you fire an email over to them to cancel :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for this, gotta love a Wax for a pound!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

geoff.mac said:


> :thumb: gotta be worth a quid
> 
> just seen this on their site :
> If you decide Auto Express isn't for you, simply write to us within your 6 week trial period and you'll pay no more than the £1 already debited. If you like what you see, continue reading and save up to 36% on the shop price!
> ...


this should maybe put in the first post so people see :thumb:

i know your not the original poster Geoff hopefully he will see this and edit his post


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You simply cancel the direct debit....Thats all i ever do... Simples...:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

james_death said:


> You simply cancel the direct debit.


Yes that's all you do.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Within how long and how do you do this? (on their site?)


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, just ordered mine, cant turn down trying a new wax for only £1


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Too good to turn down, I have ordered my trial subscription also.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been meaning to post about this for a while. I had an email about it and thought i might as well order it.


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

signed up - can't go wrong for a quid


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh i'm just like a little sheep. I've signed up too :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

SarahAnn said:


> Oh i'm just like a little sheep. I've signed up too :thumb:


Baaaa. I've just signed up to

Thanks OP for posting:thumb:


----------



## cav1982 (Nov 1, 2008)

My house is covered in these Auto Express mag's, drives the Mrs crazy!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just ordered mine, seems like a really good offer and what can you get for a pound these days !



james_death said:


> You simply cancel the direct debit....Thats all i ever do... Simples...:thumb:


Is it really that simple ?

If so I'll just do the same.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I remember when they done the swissvax deal, took months to get my swissvax lol


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I just got this email:


Thank you for your recent Auto Express subscription order from the email sent out on 06/03/2012. As stated in the terms and conditions, this offer was only available to the named recipient and we cannot trace your email on to this list. If you have ordered with a different email address, please confirm the email address to which you received the original email so that we are able to process your order. To do this please call 0844 844 0026.

If you didn't receive the email directly, we still have a great deal available to you. Order now and you can claim the next 6 issues of Auto Express for just 1 pound with a free 26-piece toolkit. This offer is only available when paying by Direct Debit. Please order using the link below or call 0844 844 0026 quoting offer code - N1203HD1. Don't worry - we haven't processed your original order, so any payment won't be duplicated.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Ph1L said:


> Well, I just got this email:
> 
> Thank you for your recent Auto Express subscription order from the email sent out on 06/03/2012. As stated in the terms and conditions, this offer was only available to the named recipient and we cannot trace your email on to this list. If you have ordered with a different email address, please confirm the email address to which you received the original email so that we are able to process your order. To do this please call 0844 844 0026.
> 
> If you didn't receive the email directly, we still have a great deal available to you. Order now and you can claim the next 6 issues of Auto Express for just 1 pound with a free 26-piece toolkit. This offer is only available when paying by Direct Debit. Please order using the link below or call 0844 844 0026 quoting offer code - N1203HD1. Don't worry - we haven't processed your original order, so any payment won't be duplicated.


Unlucky, my email stated Anglewax, paid last night and had the email this morning. New subsciber too with no previous email :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Ph1L said:


> Well, I just got this email:
> 
> Thank you for your recent Auto Express subscription order from the email sent out on 06/03/2012. As stated in the terms and conditions, this offer was only available to the named recipient and we cannot trace your email on to this list. If you have ordered with a different email address, please confirm the email address to which you received the original email so that we are able to process your order. To do this please call 0844 844 0026.
> 
> If you didn't receive the email directly, we still have a great deal available to you. Order now and you can claim the next 6 issues of Auto Express for just 1 pound with a free 26-piece toolkit. This offer is only available when paying by Direct Debit. Please order using the link below or call 0844 844 0026 quoting offer code - N1203HD1. Don't worry - we haven't processed your original order, so any payment won't be duplicated.


+1 for me. Don't want a scabby toolkit so they won't be getting my quid


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

me too


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

And me


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

And me. Will be cancelling after the 6 month. But also got me EVO 3 editions for a quid :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> And me. Will be cancelling after the 6 month. But also got me EVO 3 editions for a quid :thumb:


I'd cancel after 6 weeks, it comes out weekly. Shame I was going to try this.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My angel wax arrived, same as the megs wash did a month or so before...:lol:

They only ever have so many and then reverts to another offer.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I signed up n got email saying I should expect angel wax within 28 days, so here's hoping


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well not too fussed about it at the minute spreads fairly easy a bit grabby as the micro pad they say to use dries, Even a fairly cool panel is a bit stiff to buff off i found in a few areas not a breeze to remove anyway...

Did half the rover and all the polo.

Did find on the polo some wax hollograms despite a few fresh towels going over i still noticed some in the headlights tonight.

Its obligingly rained and giving a very similar bead to the finis i have on the other side of the rover... the finis very slightly smaller beads i think.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Bizarre, the offer is still available off the main site....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i remember when they did this offer last year, i ended up buying 2 pots of ebay 1 for £6 the other £8. its a really nice wax.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone got their wax yet? I'm still waiting.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I was the OP and still aint got mine....


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I received mine yesterday, although it could of turned up any day last week because I've been away since Monday.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

No, all I got was one issue of AE which was followed by a letter and an email saying my subscription was suspended and I wouldn't be getting the wax but they could offer me a free tool kit which looked as though it was made of cheese :lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes I got mine this week, although it has a faulty screw top on it, it smells nice and will give it a go on someone elses car so ideal for that, plus the Megs kit last month, bargains!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Only had 1 mag through yet so far, nothing this week. Good job i get TopGear subsription each year for xmas:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Had both the first issue of the magazine and also the wax here :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> No, all I got was one issue of AE which was followed by a letter and an email saying my subscription was suspended and I wouldn't be getting the wax but they could offer me a free tool kit which looked as though it was made of cheese :lol:


Similar here. My subscription was accepted and i thought all was ok, 1st magazine arrived and then i received a letter saying that my subscription was suspended due to a problem with my address and i should contact them. Before that, i got a letter saying that i wouldnt be getting the wax as i wasn't a recipient of the original email offer which included the wax. 
Confused.com. I couldnt be bothered following it up as i only subscribed to get the wax.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Similar here. My subscription was accepted and i thought all was ok, 1st magazine arrived and then i received a letter saying that my subscription was suspended due to a problem with my address and i should contact them. Before that, i got a letter saying that i wouldnt be getting the wax as i wasn't a recipient of the original email offer which included the wax.
> Confused.com. I couldnt be bothered following it up as i only subscribed to get the wax.


Same here - what a farce....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you all get full 200ml size pots of it though or were they small samples?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

DetailMyCar said:


> Did you all get full 200ml size pots of it though or were they small samples?


Full size.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've had 3 issues come through now but sadly no wax  

Haven't had any emails to say otherwise so I'm guessing I'm still getting the wax....


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

200ml tub here too:thumb:
Just got the latest edition of the magazine too


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Similar here. My subscription was accepted and i thought all was ok, 1st magazine arrived and then i received a letter saying that my subscription was suspended due to a problem with my address and i should contact them. Before that, i got a letter saying that i wouldnt be getting the wax as i wasn't a recipient of the original email offer which included the wax.
> Confused.com. I couldnt be bothered following it up as i only subscribed to get the wax.


Same with me, well i called up & asked about it, they said they would get the issues out to me & i specifically asked for the wax they said that would be sent out too, that was two days ago so im still in hope!


----------



## renno (Mar 7, 2012)

Pfft, forgot all about this havent even had my mag let alone wax they took my quid tho :/


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a good deal...the magazine isn't bad either, just ignore their reviews on the best polishes or wax's.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

The wax isn't to bad though!


----------



## Z4BMW (Nov 27, 2010)

*Auto express*

Seem to be having the same problem as some of you. Magazines ok but no wax, been nearly 6 weeks. Been in touch with them and the are trying to fob me off with a story that they are waiting on stock, however cannot give any idea when they are expecting it.

Not sure what's going on but I have a feeling I might not see it


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

What a good do!...Ordered.


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

I have had 3 mags and no wax, bet they wait until you pay full price


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I ordered a pot of Angelwax last Sunday. Order confirmed by PM. Custom made on Monday and arrived Tuesday. Amazing people. Waxing after car cools tomorrow (Sat) evening


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is this the chocolate wax? I got a little tester (taster?) pot of it last week. Smells too good to put on the car


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

init6 said:


> Is this the chocolate wax? I got a little tester (taster?) pot of it last week. Smells too good to put on the car


I ordered the 200ml. TBH I knew I wanted the product and I am only waiting for the sun to easy off so my car is cool enough to start wearing it. :buffer:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Missed it, just get some crappy tool kit now!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I seemed to order quite late into this... and a pot of angelwax just plonked itself on my desk.

Along with an order from cleanyourcar it's looking like a good bank holiday


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had about 6 mags now, and forgot to cancel the Subscription so paid £19.99 too....

STILL NO WAX either :-(

May have to contact them and ask what's happening!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I ordered so late Ive only had 2 issues so far. And I remembered to cancel the order. I remember doing the last decent offer and getting a Swissvax kit way back in 2009. I simply used a new Address this time. Lucky


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Well my Angelwax turned up today much to my surprise!

After 6 mags, nothing else and cancelling the subscription in time I thought that was it but I came home to a rather unexpected package


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I cancelled my subscription after 14 weeks just this Wednesday. 

Then today the angel wax arrived !


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

My wax arrived yesterday! *End of subscription*


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

So is this worth signing up for now then?


----------



## han_solo (Mar 15, 2012)

got my angel wax today in the post  i'm a total noob and i only signed up because the wax is supposed to be half decent


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Only half decent !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

angelw said:


> Only half decent !


Really? In what way? The reviews I've picked up (admittedly from a 2 second search on the phone) from a couple of years ago mentioned it was good. So whats changed?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

I was being ironic,I make the wax!


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Had my wax Friday! Yay


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

angelw said:


> I was being ironic,I make the wax!


Pmsl i didn't know! Irony doesn't read well over the Internet sometimes....

I'll blame tapatalk for not showing enough info


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

My angel wax turned up 2 days after the 6th magazine arrived. I never cancelled the subscription, but i quite like auto express so will probably carry on subscribing. I guess i'm the only one.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

got my wax a week ago after cancelling my subscription about 5 weeks ago but i mentioned id not received it yet & he went and said they'd send it when back in stock...good play to them. smells nice, not tried it yet.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wondering how people got on cancelling the subscriptions?

Did you write to Auto Express or as some said did you just cancel the direct debit order with your bank?

Would be interested to read any comments and experiences regarding this, thanks


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

i have done the 6 issues for £1 a few times now and just call up on your 5th issue and cancel, no probs, this time the guy even offered me £1 trials on all the magazines they do at dennis, the publishers, one time they did take more money on direct debit but refunded it asap as soon as i noticed, so nothing to loose really, as i posted previously i got my wax a few weeks after my sub ended as they were out of stock, so they do a good service, wax is worth |£25 according to angel wax website its the 200ml tub smell like bananas.:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

no probs, tried it today on a regular customers car will post some pics when i do it again, dont expect it to last 6 months as i only used an aio to prep no clay etc.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So is it 6 issues for a pound or 6 issues at a pound each issue ? A bargain either way


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Somebody sell his pot on ebay 

Offer 8 pounds- offer accepted 

I am happy


----------

